

Stackexchange forums: governed by the sharia law of forum rules? - crusty

If you&#x27;re going to ask a question make sure it doesn&#x27;t show any tempting skin to the dirty spammers.
======
mooism2
I don't understand what you're saying. Could you give examples?

